
The current state of “seed” investing - api
https://medium.com/@nchirls/the-current-state-of-seed-investing-c2929443058f#.m4ok1p1sm
======
api
What I've thought for a while is: maybe we need to just deprecate what might
be a bunch of arcane and no longer meaningful terminology.

It's a "round." Your company's metrics are X and you are seeking $N at pre-
money $M. Maybe just number them: R1, R2, etc.

Or even better drop the whole concept of a 'round' in favor of something more
high-resolution. But that would require a lot of re-engineering of legal
frameworks, which is hard.

